# Smelly Texture Problem



## Fitz (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anybody encountered texture that has rotted and fixed it without pulling the wall board off?

When the wall board was hung, taped and PVA'd there was no smell. Then the texture was applied and a rotten egg smell was everywhere throughout the entire home. 

I cut a sample of drywall and separated the gypsum and paper and put it into 2 plastic bags. The gypsum has no smell. The paper smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Paint it?


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Paint it?


+1

My friend had almost same problem when used some old mudd..

open windows, make sure its 100% dried.

paint paint paint  fingers crossed..


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Couple of car air fresheners, you'll be right as rain!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I've encountered smelly drywallers. Can be tough to get rid of.


----------

